# Uber Thinks I Am Worth 1/3 of a Local Cab Driver?



## AF_Vet (Dec 15, 2015)

I think not. 

With the recent reduction in fares Uber has shown it's true colors and revealed exactly how they place NO value on "Partners". 

I maintain my 2015 vehicle in top shape, inside and out, it is always showroom clean, (still has that new car smell, even after hauling 3 crack heads to the local bus station two weeks ago, but I digress). I personally make sure that I maintain a professional appearance and attitude at all times (even while carrying 3 crack heads across town) and Uber thinks I am only worth 1/3 of what the local sleezy cab company charges? 

I think not. 

I cant wait for Uber to go public this year, I am going to short the stock and make tons when they go belly up.


----------



## Uber-ray (Dec 28, 2015)

At first, I loved feeling that I was part of something new and cool. But the more I learned, the less I liked. 9x surges screw the riders, and rate cuts and commission hikes screw the drivers. I don't understand why they want to alienate so many people.


----------



## SneakyPete (Sep 24, 2015)

AF_Vet said:


> I cant wait for Uber to go public this year


Uber will never go public not while they are illegal almost everywhere and have cease and desist orders almost everywhere.

It would be like Scour, Red Swoosh or Napster going public while being sued by the Film Industry !

It would be like the Mafia going public no can do sorry.


----------



## Uberpoordriver (Jan 16, 2016)

Cab drivers 15 years ago got paid $3 a mile and they didn't even use ther own car lmao poor uber drivers


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Uberpoordriver said:


> Cab drivers 15 years ago got paid $3 a mile and they didn't even use ther own car lmao poor uber drivers


I get $2.80 per mile in Boston since 2008, FYI. $2.60 for the initial meter drop. $28 an hour waiting time. Higher meter in most Boston suburbs.

Far fewer miles driven in a shift than most Ubers, it seems, thus not as tiring.

But high cab rental price each shift if one rents vs owning.

If I'm sick and need to go home after two hours, too bad... I still must pay the entire shift price.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I did Lyft and Uber for a year and now do taxi.
Explain to me how is your services should cost same as taxi? As a taxi, you have to pay weekly a lot of money for your lease ($250-450 per week). You can not go to bathroom whenever you feel like it cause you stuck in a line and if you leave, your spot is gone. If you lease for 12 hrs per day, you have to stop working early to make cab look nice for next driver and start early like 4 am.
Also, when I started doing Uber a year ago I didn't give a damn about destroying taxi drivers lives and incomes . It works both ways- nobody gives a damn about uber drivers.
Maybe it sounds harsh and all but that's how it is. Besides this forum where people can complain to each other, nobody cares.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

AF_Vet said:


> I think not.
> 
> With the recent reduction in fares Uber has shown it's true colors and revealed exactly how they place NO value on "Partners".
> 
> ...


No, you yourself thinks that you're only worth 1/3 of a cab. You keep driving for them. But you're not alone, there are 100's of 1,000's of you out there that feel worthless. Keep driving for chump change!!!!!


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

7Miles said:


> I did Lyft and Uber for a year and now do taxi.
> Explain to me how is your services should cost same as taxi? As a taxi, you have to pay weekly a lot of money for your lease ($250-450 per week). You can not go to bathroom whenever you feel like it cause you stuck in a line and if you leave, your spot is gone.
> 
> If you lease for 12 hrs per day, you have to stop working early to make cab look nice for next driver and start early like 4 am.
> ...


different cab companies have different policies . I usedto work for a taxi company if you went for a piss break you called in 10-7 and they kept you in line. If a call went out it went to the next driver but you didn't lose your place so it all depends on who you work for. there are advantages and disadvantages taxi driving I've laid them down in a previous post somewhere you have to search my post history


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

AF_Vet said:


> I think not.
> 
> With the recent reduction in fares Uber has shown it's true colors and revealed exactly how they place NO value on "Partners".
> 
> ...


if you drive for uber that is what you are worth.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

AF_Vet said:


> I think not.
> 
> With the recent reduction in fares Uber has shown it's true colors and revealed exactly how they place NO value on "Partners".
> 
> ...


People with real money 
Would not take the chance on hiring uberX
It's ironic


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

They value you far lower than that.


----------

